# Model 4 cylinder diesel, with injectors



## cfellows (Sep 27, 2009)

Found this on youtube and thought it was pretty intriguing. Would sure like more info on those injectors!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4-fOw6vr34&feature=channel]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4-fOw6vr34&feature=channel[/ame]

If you double click the video, it will take you to the youtube website where you can read more about the engine. The same fellow has a 2 cylinder diesel video as well.

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW..thanks for sharing that. I sure sounds nice....


----------

